# Options? External Filter 100-150L tanks



## skinz180189 (10 Oct 2009)

I'm looking for a 100-150 litre tank, and want to get some ideas for filtration whilst on the look out for a tank. This time I want to go external filter, it needs to be quiet as it's in my bedroom, and reasonably cheap. I'd like to spend no more than Â£50/60 if possible (don't mind second hand so that opens some options up). Any thoughts? I looked at Eheims on ebay but none seem to fit too well budget wise ATM.


----------



## Garuf (10 Oct 2009)

I personally would get a 3foot tank as everything will be proportionately cheaper. If you're in the 100=150 ball park then you're aiming for 10times as a minimum this would be 1000lph-1500lph but more would be better, ideally two or 3 times that figure. I believe the supafish externals are good for their money but I've never had any experience with one.


----------



## jonnyjr (10 Oct 2009)

Got 2 of these my self, work very well, especially at this price.

http://cityaquaticscardiff.co.uk/store/ ... ucts_id=49


----------



## skinz180189 (10 Oct 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I personally would get a 3foot tank as everything will be proportionately cheaper. If you're in the 100=150 ball park then you're aiming for 10times as a minimum this would be 1000lph-1500lph but more would be better, ideally two or 3 times that figure. I believe the supafish externals are good for their money but I've never had any experience with one.



3 foot isn't much of a difference from my 2ft 60L though. I really would like to double the 60L in size as I plan to scrap the 60 & 40L altogether. Plus a 4 foot would fit just nicely where my 60L is lol.


----------



## Garuf (10 Oct 2009)

Hmm that might be true but even an 80cm is a lot more thank than a 60cm, especially in terms of maintenance, when I was running my 45cm tank I could do a water change trim and general tidy in less than an hour, for my 60cm the whole exercise took on average an hour and a half.


----------



## skinz180189 (10 Oct 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Hmm that might be true but even an 80cm is a lot more thank than a 60cm, especially in terms of maintenance, when I was running my 45cm tank I could do a water change trim and general tidy in less than an hour, for my 60cm the whole exercise took on average an hour and a half.



WHAT! Takes me about 45 minutes at most in the 60cm for a 50% water change and a trim up. I'm going to be staying low light/ferts and maybe liquid CO2 with this, and it's a fairly steady growing tank bar the wisteria.


----------



## Garuf (10 Oct 2009)

Yeah man, 60% water change, clean all the glass wear, lillys etc, refill the bubble counter, clean the tank sides, trim plants net off any spare leaves, refill the tank, clean the filter pipework. It all takes time!


----------



## skinz180189 (10 Oct 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Yeah man, 60% water change, clean all the glass wear, lillys etc, refill the bubble counter, clean the tank sides, trim plants net off any spare leaves, refill the tank, clean the filter pipework. It all takes time!



AH, but i'm staying away from CO2 injection so that's a lot of the work gone right there


----------



## Garuf (10 Oct 2009)

Mmm true, I do love a hi tech tank though. It all depends on your situation really. If you've the time and energy to do a hi tech then it really is the way forward if not then low tech can be just as pretty with good scaping materials.


----------



## skinz180189 (10 Oct 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Mmm true, I do love a hi tech tank though. It all depends on your situation really. If you've the time and energy to do a hi tech then it really is the way forward if not then low tech can be just as pretty with good scaping materials.



I can't commit to a High Maintenance unfortunately, particularly when at least 3 months a year solid I have to work 12 days, 2 off, 12 nights, 2 off in that sequence for 10.5hr shifts, plus other commitments too


----------



## Nick16 (10 Oct 2009)

yep go with a 3 foot, something like a rekord 120 (120L) i have one and they are super, i think they have been re named now though, something like a rekord 110? 
yeah maintainence takes time, if it doesnt you are short cutting or not doing enough, i always keep my hood clean as well and perhaps clean my reflector every 2-3 weeks to maintain good light output, my anubias certainly agree!


----------



## skinz180189 (10 Oct 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> yep go with a 3 foot, something like a rekord 120 (120L) i have one and they are super, i think they have been re named now though, something like a rekord 110?
> yeah maintainence takes time, if it doesnt you are short cutting or not doing enough, i always keep my hood clean as well and perhaps clean my reflector every 2-3 weeks to maintain good light output, my anubias certainly agree!



I don't need to trim it every week, bar the odd dead leaf. I give the glass a scrape, give the gravel a good vacuuming, knock all the rubbish out from the plants and syphon it up, strip the filter down and clean it all out, clean the heater weekly and give the inside of the hood a clean every few weeks. I don't see how that's short cutting/not being thorough but never mind.


----------



## skinz180189 (11 Oct 2009)

Right lets get this thread back on the right track, any more filter options?


----------



## skinz180189 (26 Oct 2009)

Might be getting a 96Litre tank, if that affects any recommendations?


----------



## skinz180189 (31 Oct 2009)

Right. I've got a Rekord 120 now. I have one recommendation, the Aqua One Aquis 1200. I know I'm looking for around 1200lph, anybody got any more recommendations close to the budget? (can be new or 2nd hand)


----------



## skinz180189 (1 Nov 2009)

Anybody used one of these?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/EXTERNAL-FILTER-4 ... 1607wt_941


----------



## skinz180189 (3 Nov 2009)

Anybody have anything to say on the filters search or am I just talking to myself?


----------



## mattyc (9 Nov 2009)

there are two realistic options for a filter rated at 1200 l/h fluval 405 or the Tetratec EX1200. most people reccomend the EX1200


----------



## skinz180189 (13 Nov 2009)

I ended up stretching the budget and getting the EX1200, seems a lovely piece of kit. Can't wait to get the tank stand built, tank set up and running to see what it's like.


----------

